# Femoral Pores & Button?



## ashesc212 (Feb 13, 2009)

Okay - a while back ago I asked if many visible femoral pores is an indication that you have a male. I finally have a pic to show the femoral pores. Also in the pic, look down and to the left of the vent. Is that a slight button or am I imagining things? (He's 27" so I assume he has more time before it will completely become clear)








After seeing this pic though I'm not so sure...why does mine have such a big bump under it's vent?


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 13, 2009)

You may have something there!! It's still hard to tell. Bobby said he could tell by looking at the scales in the area but hasn't posted any pics.

The pic of the Red is ours from when we rescued him. He was only 4.3 lbs (at 6 years old!) and very thin. He had almost no jowls. Now he's 10 lbs and a big boy!!


----------

